# Cleaning Kitchen Grease Stains



## cheftux (Oct 12, 2011)

So if I were in a professional kitchen, I'd just bust out the stainless steel scrubby and go to town on everything. However since I'm in my private residence ( the flat I'm renting ) I was wondering about some tips.

I, unfortunately, have been slacking on my home cleaning. My refrigerator is right next to my stove top so there are these tiny yellow grease stains all over the refrigerator. They are slightly sticky as well.

I've tried using 409 with a sponge scrubbie, I've tried using a Magic Eraser, and I've even tried using a vinegar water solution. Nothing is getting the job done.

Need to get this cleaned fairly quickly because I'm moving out and need to get my full security deposit back  Any domestic goddesses have suggestions?

:tux


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You're looking at plasticized grease.

magic eraser and 409 or other grease cutting spray cleaner is a pretty potent combination. I'd give that another try.

You might also try a plastic razor blade scraper. I get mine from Lee Valley, but I'm told paint stores often have them too.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=53612&cat=1,43456,43407,53612


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

There's no magic to this (unfortunately). 

First rule: Hot water, plenty of it, and keep at it!
Second rule: No matter what you're using, repetition usually beats force.
In your case: An inexpensive steamer; plus a cleanser like 409, Mr. Clean, Fabuloso, or whatever; plus a lot of repetition and wiping, will do the trick.
Happy scrubbing,

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't think the third step should even be necessary, Boar, if the OP follows the first two rules. I would add some liquid detergent to the hot water though.

If there's a third rule it would be to change or rinse the rag very often. Otherwise you're just moving the crud around, rather than removing it. For that reason, this is a time when paper towels really make more sense than cloth.

And hot means hot. If the cold water tap is on at all it probably won't do. And even then it might not, cuz modern hot water heaters are set relatively low (like 120F).

Cheftux: Why can't you use a stainless scrubby at home? I'm guessing that if those other things didn't do the job the grease is pretty thick, and you may have to cut through it.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's on the paint on the refrigerator. A stainless scrubby would take off the paint probably.


----------



## cheftux (Oct 12, 2011)

Hit it right on the head phatch, I'm afraid of "scratching" the paint on the refrigerator. 

And thanks guys, I felt extremely guilty asking for cleaning tips. But I really have tried just about everything and this stuff is stubborn. I'll try hot water and 409 again!

On a side note, anyone know how to circumvent smoke alarms? Other than detaching them? I open windows (sometimes even doors) and have the vent full blast before I even start cooking and the smoke alarm still goes off. I have a VERY clean oven, and sometimes even preheating the oven will set it off. It's like the thing goes off at the sign of heat not smoke. Almost every time it has gone off there has been no smoke in the house. Is it possible that the landlord installed super sensitive smoke alarms?

cheers,
:tux


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Tape or rubber band a plastic sack/bag over them.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

You need a little chore boy yellow plastic scrub sponge. It scrubs but it doesn't scratch.  You can try bar keepers friend, I've used that with good success however I don't know about plastic.  I hope you've learned your lesson now, clean as you go otherwise you're stuck with a big mess.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Castrol super clean.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Try Gunk ot Fantastic with a plastic scrubber


----------



## boatchef (Aug 14, 2006)

For the smoke alarms I use a shower cap (anyone that you can take from a hotel room stay).  Just don't forget to remove when you have finished cooking! 

Cleaning the "scum":  If it is a white plastic fridge and you have access to SoftScrub, this + HOT water will eventually remove it.  As posted before there is no shortcut for elbow grease.  Also, try an orange based cleaner or adhesive remover often found in auto parts stores.  Both will require a minimum of a few wipes but you will still need to follow up with your Magic Eraser + Soap and H2O Combo..


----------



## gmax (Apr 26, 2013)

i work at a restaurant a night janitor

and i have to admit the cooks are sloppy and by the time i get to clean it, the grease has hardened so i use

A STEAM IRON (FOR YOUR CLOTHES)   ON HIGH WITH A WET TOWEL  (VERY MOIST  -NOT SOPPING-)

First spray w your fav cleaner

give a min or to too work

put wet towel on iron

rub ,rub,rub

wipe off w clean towel  (will be hot  surface)

if your iron has steam injection  - use it

for areas of EXTREME grease use a green scotch pad soaked in grease cleaner

hope this helps

gmax


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

WD-40

Honest, try it.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

teamfat said:


> WD-40
> 
> Honest, try it.
> 
> mjb.


Reminds me of a saying amongst my engineer friends - "If it moves, but shouldn't: duct tape. If it doesn't move but should - WD-40". Next guy, who did demolitions in his army days added "If it exists, but shouldn't: C4" /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

WD 40 works well on many things, in particular glue and tar, .but it in itself leaves a stain.  For home kitchen the best thing I have found for cutting grease is DAWN foam dish detergent in the pump spray bottle .(careful now there are 3 or 4 types of dawn) Its not cheap but it really works. You can buy a large refill bottle( which fills it 3 times) for less then a new pump bottle . When it works it works


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

EdB and others, I keep hearing about Dawn detergent, but they don't have that brand here.  It's apparently good for removing wine stains, mixed with peroxide, and for other stuff.  I've asked before in the non cooking forum but nobody answered - what are the ingredients in this Dawn, so maybe i can find an equivalent.  Also this WD-40

thanks


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

It contains a few solvents and degreasing agents. and what they call surficants.. I can only get it retail and its about 5.99 for 10 ounce bottle concentrated. A drop goes a long way. Peroxide by itself is good as is the powdered ogigynated bleaches they have here . Fantastic brand degreaser is also pretty good on walls and some material.  for carpet  take some ivory dish detergent, ammonia, rubbing alcohol and water. put in blender   the foam that comes up rub into stain then vaceume  away later. Works like carpet cleaner.

Your own windex  = pint  ammonia  2 or 3 drops   drops   liquid  detergent ,drop blue color, pint rubbing alcohol  and water put all in gallon jug. water to top of jug.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Can anyone copy me the actual ingredient list (with the names of the degreasers?)

I keep coming across "dawn" detergent for various purposes, always mentioned specifically by name, and if i knew what was in it, i could find something equivalent, but i don't know what it contains. 

Anyone got a bottle handy?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

My bottle says:

Dawn contains biodegradable surfactants. Contains no phosphates
Contents and/or packaging covered by one or more of U.S. patents
Here's a link to an ingredient list: http://lubrizol-blazemaster-issues....012/08/Ingredients_in_Dawn_Dish_Detergent.pdf

Here's a more detained explanation: http://www.ehow.com/info_8334236_ingredients-dawn-dish-detergent.html


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Pete, funny they don;t have to list the actual ingredients there.  And being of my generation, it often doesn't occur to me to look up online.  Thanks for the links!  And i often am on internet searching things.  go figure


----------



## j20832 (Mar 9, 2013)

gmax said:


> i work at a restaurant a night janitor
> 
> and i have to admit the cooks are sloppy and by the time i get to clean it, the grease has hardened so i use
> 
> ...


Yes, that will do it. I recently purchased a few pepper mills from auction and they were pretty cruddy with the dried up gummy grease. I made a 10:1 solution of commercial degreaser (the purple stuff), sprayed it on, let it sit 10 minutes and then scrubbed with scotch pad. Then re-scrubbed with dawn and rinsed. They look great now (after applying a very thin coat of mineral oil to bring the sheen back).

You can't beat those green scrubby pads when you need something aggressive that won't scratch.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

You don't have to list ingredients if its not eaten. There are 4 different kinds of dawn  on the market shelf  1x    2x   super and  pump bottle


----------

